# Игра на цифровом баяне Роланд под аккомпанимент барабаннных ритмов, с флеш-носителя.



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (18 Сен 2017)

Всем обладателям инструментов Roland Здравствуйте ! У меня такой вопрос, подскажите где можно скачать готовые ритмы (чисто одни барабаны) в формате wav. Длительностью минут 3-5.На данный момент нужен ритм лезгинки. Я перерыл интернет, никак не могу найти чисто одни барабаны. Может есть какой нибудь сайт где есть готовые ритмы разных стилей. Подскажите если возможно. Хочу просто включать с флешки и играть поверх. С уважением , спасибо!


----------



## kep (18 Сен 2017)

Посмотрите программы виртуальных барабанов, некоторые бесплатны:
http://masters-of-music.com/best-virtual-drum-software-programs-free-and-paid/


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (19 Сен 2017)

Спасибо за ответ kep. Дело в том что у меня мозгов не хватит с этим разобраться. Я думал может готовые барабанные лупы петли есть.


----------



## kep (19 Сен 2017)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*, Ну, там на музыкантские мозги рассчитано, так что разобраться нетрудно. Готовые лупы обычно короткие (несколько секунд) и рассчитаны на закольцевание, как в восьмерке. А длинные каждый пишет под себя - темп, сбивки, длительность...
В общем, дешевле освоить программу. На худой конец можно приспособить электронный метроном-программу: там можно задать довольно кудрявые ритмы.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (19 Сен 2017)

Спасибо за совет. Творческих успехов !


----------

